# Outlook Calendar Entries Disappeared when synched with iPhone 4



## river

Hi all,

I used to use a Blackberry and I synched Outlook regularly with it without any difficulty. I recently went for the iPhone 4 on this years upgrade. Before wiping my Blackberry clean I synched it with Oulook to ensure any entries from the Blackberry were placed on Outlook. Blackberry is now sold. I synched the iPhone with Outlook via iTunes but all of my Outlook entries on my pc have disappeared and are nowhere to be found and have not been transferred to the device either. Does anyone know how I can get my Calendar entries back onto my pc Outlook?

All the best,

River


----------



## Geekseeker

Did you established an iCloud account on your PC?
*If so,* your calendar events have been moved to the iCloud calendar, and a version of this calendar residing in Outlook has your events. I'll give more instructions about how to find this calendar if needed.


----------



## river

Hi there, thank you for your reply. I didn't intentionally create an iCloud account. Is it created automatically? 
River


----------

